# Dual CPU Mainbord? Vorteile?



## warawarawiiu (31. Juli 2015)

Huhu ihr Flitzeschinken 


Mal ne ganz doofe Frage:

Was bringe  Dual-CPU mainbords bei denen man 2 komplette cpus verbauen kann?

Muss man sich das wie sli/crossfire bei grafikkarten vorstellen?
Also im idealfall eine verdopplung der cpu power?

Was bringt das bei gaming (klar von cpu limitierenden games) und beim arbeiten?



Danke


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2015)

Ne Verdoppelung wird es nicht, aber wenn Du Software hast die auf vielen Kernen rechnen kann, dann sind 32 Kerne gerne mal schneller als 16 Kerne 

Und wenn Du Dir jetzt mal die CPU-Last bei Deinen Games anschaust, dann kannst Du Dir ausrechnen was es nicht bringt bei Games. Irgendeine Mehrleistung.
Die meisten Games nutzen noch einen Thread. Ein paar nutzen 4, und ganz wenige mehr als 4.
Games die mehr als 8 Threads nutzen kenne ich persönlich nur ein einziges. Und das scheint niemand anders hier zu kennen 


Beobachten ist toll^^

http://abload.de/img/star_rulervpco.jpg
http://abload.de/img/worldoftanks_2012_08_8qkm5.jpg
http://abload.de/img/gta5_2015_04_16_14_006fu4k.jpg


----------



## the_swiss (31. Juli 2015)

Aktuell limitiert beim Gaming in 99% die Grafikkarte, daher lohnt sich vom Gaming her gesehen ein Dual-CPU-Mainboard nicht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Juli 2015)

Als Privatanwender und/oder Spieler bringt dir das nix!
Wenn du den ganzen Tag haufenweise HD-Videomaterial umwandelst, Grafiken renderst, Simulationen laufen lässt, würd sich das bemerkbar machen, aber das lohnt sich dann auch nur wenn man damit Geld verdient


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Juli 2015)

Ah okay. Hab nicht vor sowas zu kaufen, fands nur interessant.


----------



## rabe08 (31. Juli 2015)

Bevor CPUs sowieso mehrere Kerne hatten, war sowas für den Enthusiasten das Board der Wahl. Anders hast Du keine zwei Kerne bekommen. Ein Freund von mir hatte einen legendären Rechner mit 2 Pentium 3. 

Ansonsten hast Du sowas heute in Workstations oder Servern. Wenn man halt mal mehr als 18 Cores braucht...


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Juli 2015)

Zum Zocken ist es sogar von Nachteil, Spiele sind nicht auf die Eigenheiten von 2 physikalischen CPUs optimiert.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

Zum Rendern ist so ein Dual-Sockel-Board wie das ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS mit zwei Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 einfach nur


----------



## Shizuki (1. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Zum Rendern ist so ein Dual-Sockel-Board wie das ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS mit zwei Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 einfach nur



Kost' ja auch nix.


----------



## markus1612 (1. August 2015)

Wenn ich mir sowas leisten könnte, würde ich mir 2 Intel Xeon E5-4669 v3, 18x 2.10GHz, Sockel 2011-3, tray (CM8064401441008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland reinknallen. 72 Threads, lecker schmecker


----------



## azzih (1. August 2015)

Bringt nur in professionellen Anwendungen etwas die darauf optimiert sind, Spiele und die Software die du als Normalo so rumliegen hast können damit nix anfangen. Zu Sockel A Zeiten gabs mal relativ günstige Dual CPU Lösungen, aber schon damals wars eher nix für Spieler. Auch haste beim Zocken ja quasi nie die CPU als Flaschenhals, ab ca. nem i5 mit 3,5Ghz skalieren die meisten Spiele rein über die GPU.


----------



## NerdFlanders (1. August 2015)

Was für eine Verallgemeinerung.

In GTA5 hab ich in 1080p und 1440p exakt gleich viel FPS -> CPU limitiert. In Watch Dogs limitiert meine CPU. Selbst im BF Multiplayer limitiert teilweise meine CPU...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2015)

Dual CPU-Rechner sind Gold wert. Bau Dir ein System mit zwei 16 Kerne Xeons und brich alle Rekorde im Folding-Team. Du wird von PCGH ein große Krone bekommen!


----------



## KnSN (23. Februar 2018)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Zum Zocken ist es sogar von Nachteil, Spiele sind nicht auf die Eigenheiten von 2 physikalischen CPUs optimiert.



Dafür ist ein solches [A]Symmetrisches Multiprozessorsystem nicht gedacht. Die damit verbundene I/O-Performance verschlechtere die Spieleleistung.


----------

